# Endometriosis and IVF



## BakingCat (Aug 23, 2013)

I only noticed a specific post on endo and IVF from 2003, so thought it might be time for a new one?  

I was diagnosed with stage 3 / mod-severe endo last spring (after incredible pain and finally a laparoscopy) and started my IVF cycle in August this year - baseline scan on 10 Sept.  I haven't had a lot of concrete info, but I know that my left ovary is a bit hidden by endo adhesions and the right has a blood cyst that was drained in the lap but the walls are still there.  They're hopeful that birth ovaries will produce but the endo has made it all a bit unclear in scans.  We'd only been TTC for just over a year, but we got fast tracked to IVF because the consultant was worried that the endo might become too severe for success to be possible.

So that's my story so far! Please feel free to chat with me - it would be great to chat w/ others who have endo and are going through this journey.


----------



## bexcy (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi! I am on the same journey as you following a lap to remove two large endometriomas and endometriosis in march. I started ivf stimms on 29 following 11 weeks dr aug and am hoping for egg retrieval on Wednesday. Will known more after tomorrow's scan. We went sat and my estrogen levels were high. Providing they haven't risen too much I should be ok for retrieval. I had more than 20 follicles on the left side but none on the right where I have another cyst   but that's looking like a bit of a good thing as I would probably be over stimulating with the same amount of follicles in both sides!

It will be nice to stay in touch throughout our journey

X


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi girls


I'm the same, had 2 extensive surgeries in May and July, was riddled with endo everywhere, had a tube took out and one cyst had grown to 15cm! I was showing as only having 4 follicles as there were non on my right side but after surgery when they scanned me another 4 showed up on the right luckily

My AMH is a rubbish 2 so wasn't expecting much but we got 4 eggs, all of which fertilised, I had 2 put back last Fri so I'm now pupo

Good luck! Xx


----------



## bexcy (Apr 5, 2013)

Good luck lily! X


----------



## lucy2831 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hello

I too have endo and am waiting to start DR. Just come off my pill as had been on it to try and cope with pain while awaiting ivf. Pain has returned with avengance! Good luck with your treatments, would be lovely to hear how people are getting on. Will keep it all crossed xx


----------



## BakingCat (Aug 23, 2013)

Hi everyone!  Sounds like we're all at totally different stages but all in the same boat, all the same. x  Already it's really lovely to hear your stories.

Bex, good luck with your scan today and the lead up to retrieval!! x  
I've got mine tomorrow and I'm starting to get anxious already - can't wait to know what the outcome is - more DR ( ) or stimming??

Good luck to you too Lily - sending you lots of good thoughts!  x

And Lucy I hope you get to start DR soon - do you have a date?  I think my pain has improved being on buserelin, which I've read can be prescribed for endo also.  Hopefully you might find it helps you too! x


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks for starting the thread!  

I have endo, adeno and pcos and been ttc for over 4 years. Had extensive active endo removed by lap two years ago, then a course of prostap. We have been referred straight to IVF and I had my pre-treatment scan the other week, with our consultation tomorrow. I'm CD2 today so have been for a FSH blood test and hoping to start DR CD21. I have been in so much pain and isn such a bad place emotionally, but now I have had my blood test I feel more positive.

I wonder if it's just endo girls who look forward to the DR stage of IVF! Though I'm dreading the DR period, I have heard you can only take paracetomal!  

Good luck ladies, endo is so hard to deal with, and add IF and IVF into the mix it's just evil x x x


----------



## Rachel4532 (May 23, 2012)

Hi everyone!

I have severe/stage IV endo, had 2 laps in May and Sept 2012 with Zoladex inbetween. Bloody endo was everywhere. They thought because one of my tubes is okay there was a small chance I'd conceive naturally so they gave me 4 months (didn't conceive, what a surprise) then I was bumped to the top of the NHS waiting list and started IVF in Feb 2013. Alas, that got cancelled in the middle of April because I didn't down regulate properly   Had a bit of a wait for my next cycle cos AF went AWOL because a big cyst developed.  

FINALLY started IVF again in July 2013, but only got 2 eggs because they pierced an endometrioma and couldn't see what they were doing   Both fertilised, I had both transferred and got a BFP. Baby seemed to grow and had a heartbeat, but slowly stopped and a MMC was confirmed at 10 weeks, ERPC a day later.   

I've moved to a new clinic now and got an initial consultation in a week... Onwards and upwards! I really want to get cracking again but not sure how long I will have to wait. I'm scared of the endo getting really bad again if I have to wait too long  

Good luck with your cycles ladies... I hope I am joining you soon!!! xx


----------



## BakingCat (Aug 23, 2013)

Hi ladies, it's so great that you're all here to share your experience.  

Cloudy, yes I was pretty psyched when I put 2+2 together and realised that the buserelin could also help with endo!  Our nurse did say I could have cocodamol as well as paracetamol, but I don't know if that's across the board okay for everyone?

Rachel, I am sorry for your loss and I really hope you join us soon too - good luck at your consultation!  I think your attitude is awesome - onwards and upwards absolutely! x

AFM, I have my baseline scan tomorrow morning after almost 4 weeks DR!  Just in the last week or so I've really started to have hot flushes and been feeling increasingly emotional - really looking forward to a change!

Also, just now I'm at work and finding it sooo hard - I work in a therapy centre for families (as admin but around the clients quite a lot). Sometimes its a real struggle being around all the turmoil and family problems, especially now.  Looking forward to 5pm!


----------



## lucy2831 (Aug 9, 2011)

Bakingcat - yes got my date today for appointment with nurse to plan dates but all being well I should start the DR drugs around oct when my next period arrives. The admin lady today said that there is a note on my file saying they are hoping to do eggs collection/transfer sometime in November all being well. Very excited things are finally happening. Good luck with the next stage. 

Good luck to all the endo ladies having ivf really wishing you all the best. Is such a horrible condition to have. 

Positive thoughts to you all xxxx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Well, so much for a nice DR time, I'm on a short protocol. Obviously I'm pleased that it's shorter and less drugs, but was looking forward to some lovely bureselin  On a positive note the Dr confirmed I can continue to take codeine during stimms if I get pain.

Hoping to start in October, but a little worried that my Consultant wants to talk to my endo surgeon and is questionioning the state of my tubes and endo. Really hope they don't delay things by wanting to do a HSG  

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## hayleybelle (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi I have stage 4 endo, and just starting my first round of IVF, only been down regging for a week, feel tired and emotional already  xx


----------



## BakingCat (Aug 23, 2013)

Hi ladies,

Cloudy I'm sorry to hear that you won't be on buserelin, but awesome that you might be that much closer to pregnancy - maybe you'll be one of the lucky ladies whose endo pain goes away while pregs.   . I was also worried when they wanted to do extra checks on me due to the endo - as I can't control it, I'm just trying to be positive - better to be over monitored and discussed than for someone to miss something and waste our precious time?

Hi Hayley! I found DR quite draining as well.  I hope week two improves!  How long until your baseline?

AFM, I'm on day five of Simms today. It's ok so far, though the headaches are no fun and the hot flushes continue.  Also had a few unrelated allergy attacks that led to asthma. After a few sleepless nights I finally asked my clinic if I could take antihistamines and my asthma inhaler -I can, and feel silly for not asking sooner.  So this morning I am awake after a good eight hours and feeling soooo much better!  And even though its rainy, it's Saturday!

I hope everyone has a great stress-free weekend. Sending everyone positive thoughts for your stage of the journey!  Xx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Baking Cat

I seemed to be slightly allergic to the Cetrotide, are you on that? I got hives on my face and in my armpits, groin etc

Stopped as soon as I stopped but I was so itchy for 10 days 

Lilly xx


----------



## BakingCat (Aug 23, 2013)

Hi Lily,

No, I've not been on that - just allergic to my dusty house and lovely cats (we have three) - totally self-inflicted!  

Maybe a good house clean is required this weekend....!


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Ah I see, I have 2, DP is allergic to them but he knew we came as a package 

Good luck for your cycle! 

I was naughty and tested too early and got a negative, I know it was early but lost all hope of it changing now, I'm 11dpo, 8dp 3dt 

Lilly x


----------



## BakingCat (Aug 23, 2013)

Oh Lilly,!    

I am too new to IVF to know much, but is it possible that your test is wrong and now you've just gone and worried yourself? I hope that is the case, but if not I am so sorry


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

There's a decent chance it could of been too early

Let this be a lesson to you, don't test early! X


----------



## BakingCat (Aug 23, 2013)

I have everything crossed for you and I hope you get to have a good laugh about this after getting a BFP! 

And if I'm lucky enough to get to the 2ww, I will think of you and step away from the test! 

Be kind to yourself this weekend - maybe join me in making these: http://www.messmakesfood.com/dark-chocolate-avocado-brownies/

Avocado, eggs and dark chocolate, flour and butter free - not exactly _good_ for us, but pretty good for the soul!

Sending lots of good thoughts and white light  xx


----------



## hayleybelle (Jul 13, 2013)

Bakingcat, I'm all very new to this but I have first scan on 1st October and hopinfully can start stimming after that  I have been booked in for EC on 14th Oct if all goes to plan! Had terrible pain on my left groin tho, probably bloody endo.  Makes me wonder if I can actually have a baby with all the pain I have  xx


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi ladies,

Hope I can join you. I normally post in the endo section but spotted your thread here. 

I have severe recto vaginal endo. Didn't know I had it until 2009 when my bowel closed in three places. I'd been misdiagnosed with ibs for over 10yrs.   I had a bowel resection and creation of an ileostomy (form of colostomy). Was only meant to be for a few months but I got a fistula which they can't heal (had few surgeries) so I've still got my bag. My fresh ivf cycle was cancelled due to fluid but have since had 4 fets. First was bfp but early m/c and other 3 were bfns.   About to start another fresh cycle but I'm abs petrified as I really struggle on the drugs and my pain is intense. Needs must I guess. 

Anyway,thought I'd give you a quick update. 

Hayleybelle: I have the exact same thoughts. Mentioned my concerns to my gp but she said that many people are healthier during pregnancy and many chronic conditions improve. Here's hoping. 

Hi to all of you.  

Xx


----------



## BakingCat (Aug 23, 2013)

Good morning everyone!

Hayley, I hope DR meds might help with the pain - lots of people do find that the case.  Good luck for 1st Oct! .  As Laura said, lots also find the pain eases during pregnancy.  I do think we're all pretty tough, having had to be with chronic pain, so maybe we'll be a little better prepared for pregnancy pain than others? 

Welcome Laura!  Wow, 10 years of misdiagnosis - It's so frustrating that endo really is that misunderstood.  When I first went in and explained the extreme pain to my (ex) GP, she told me I had "wind in my back passage" and sent me away!  

I really hope this cycle is better for you and leads to a BFP.  

AFM, I have my first scan this morning, after stimming for 6 days.  They're scanning me every other day this week- I really hope that doesn't mean they're worried something is going to go wrong.  At least if it does , they'll catch it quickly.  

I hope everyone is looking forward to a good week and you've all got the sunshine I've got in my garden just now! Xx


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi ladies,

Bakingcat: thanks for the welcome. I know. It's terrible how misunderstood it is. I get really angry when I think about it now and also changed my gp. She actually encouraged me to complain (same practice) but I decided against it. I even went to A&E at the height if the problem and was sent away with laxatives!! My bowel was closed,in three places!!!    Thanks. Me too. Not sure how much longer I can keep going with this. Sounds like we are cycling at the same time roughly. I started stimms last night and have my first scan and bloods on Thursday. How'd you get on today? Scanned every other day is good. At Least they are keeping a good eye in you. How are you finding it? Any pain? I was on 225 menopur in 2011 but they are taking it very slowly with me and I'm on 150 menopur this time. I hope that something has happened on Thursday!! Unfortunately raining all day here. Hope you enjoyed the sun. 

Afm, first injection last night. Scan on Thursday morning after only 4 injections so can't imagine much will have happened!? 

Xx


----------



## BakingCat (Aug 23, 2013)

Hello all,

Laura, my scan was not too great - after 6 days of stimming there were just two follicles of note on the right ovary and the left was hiding so they couldn't say anything conclusive. They upped my Gonal-F to a whopping 450 and will have another look tomorrow morning. I was really down but now feeling much more philosophical about it - it's early days and things can change. I'm on the Sept/Oct cycle buddies list and there are some great supportive women there - have a look or maybe join up? http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=309950.680

And yes, if your scan doesn't show much, don't lose heart! As you say, they're starting you off slow and it will have only been a few days. But maybe you'll be well on your way by then - we all seem to have very different reactions. Keep us updated! xx


----------



## bexcy (Apr 5, 2013)

Baking cat, please try not to feel so down. The follicles will grow for you I'm sure.  I also have severe endo and had a transfer today of a top grade blast! I'm still not feeling 100% from egg collection and have a sick note until Monday so I will hopefully be ok by then!

As for stemming I had the ultra long protocol before I started so that lasted about 11 weeks and on day 8 I had a small follicles but none on my right because of a large endo cyst. By day 9 there we loads more and I did my trigger on day 11. Fingers crossed for you x

Sugar pie, how are you getting on? X


----------



## BakingCat (Aug 23, 2013)

Bexcy, what great news re. your blast!      

I hope you are taking it easy until you're feeling better and I am sending you lots of good sticky thoughts! xx

Thank you so much for the supportive words - it's really good to get perspective from others who are a little further on the journey! 

xx


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi ladies, 

Bakingcat: thanks. I'll have a wee look at the thread. Sorry to hear that you are disappointed with your scan a,though it really is early days. Last time I nay had a few on each overy at first scan and got 10 eggs in the end. My friend had a very slow start and sage now has a wee boy. Thanks. I can't see ow much will be going on by then as I'll only have had 4 injections of 150 so hardly any at all. Will see I guess. 

Bexcy: congratulations. Fantastic news. Enjoy being pupo. 

Afm, took my second injection last night. Not really convinced anything is going in but will see I guess in Thursday. Xx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey ladies hope your all doing ok!?

I'm officially going to be starting ICSI in two weeks!!! Starting norethisterone for ten days on Wednesday and then starting menopur and cerotide after my period starts.

Does anyone have any idea what my period will be like from the norethisterone? I had it before, but that was after a 60 day cycle when I had to use it to prevent a period ruining our honeymoon. That time it was the usual endo period, I just wondered if I might get off lightly beings as it will only be a 28 day cycle and might be more of a show than anything? Probably just wishful thinking!x

Sugarpielaura - I'm sure it's all working as it should, fingers crossed for your scan x

Bakingcat - sending lots of pma to your follies x

Hayleybelle - I'm looking at starting stims after the 4th October, not far behind you. I also have a pain that i suspect is endo related - but mines on my lower left side. Hoping the norethisterone pops it, but if not i will ask them to scan it before i start stimming x

Lily - hope your ok honey x

Xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi ladies,

Cloudy: that's great that you are starting so soon.   I've on,y taken northisterone once. Remember my period being just the same. 

Bakingcat: how are you getting on? 

Bexcy: hope you are feeling a bit better. When's otd? 

How's everyone getting on?

Well, I'm not too sure how things are going. Started 150 menopur last Sunday. Had a scan and bloods on Thursday and then again on Friday. Started the cetrotide on Friday night. I have a lot of wee follies but nothing big. Also lining on,y 7mm. I have another scan and bloods Tom so see how that goes I guess. I have been in a lot of pain. Chewed through tons of codeine yesterday. I get really intense rectal pain due to the endo. It's horrific. I also struggle to pee. Can only do so standing. A bit worried that things aren't moving the way they should be. Xx


----------



## bexcy (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi sugarpie, how are you feeling today with your scan? Have you had some growth of follies and lining? Sorry to hear about your pain.... Sounds awful xx

Bakingcat, how are you doing? Have you had another scan yet?

Not long for your scan now Hayley and hopefully the start of your stimming!

I went back to work this morning and am feeling quite emotional. It's so hard not knowing. OTD is Thursday and I got a BFN this morning. Can't help but feel so upset even though I know it was too early to test.

Best wishes to all x


----------



## BakingCat (Aug 23, 2013)

Good morning all, 

Bexcy, I am so sorry to hear the early test was a BFN.  I hope it was a false one due to being too early - I don't really know how it works?  I hope work offers some temporary distraction. xx  

Sugarpie I hope those follicles have been busy over the weekend!  And that the pain subsides - I'm sure it doesn't help what's already a stressful time. x

Cloudy, Good luck on starting!  That sounds like a lot to keep track of - I would struggle!  

Hope everyone else is doing good!

AFM, I did my trigger injection yesterday night and I have my EC booked for tomorrow at 10:45am!  We only have two follicles they expect to be ready for then, so I'm really trying not to hold out hope.  We're already expecting that this round will be just a learning experience and we're pinning a lot of our hope on round 2.  But I can't help but be a little bit excited - what if??  So, I'm doing ok, but really distracted and finding it hard to concentrate on much else!

Good thoughts and prayers to everyone at your stage of the journey xx


----------



## bexcy (Apr 5, 2013)

How exciting baking! Make sure you get lots of rest afterwards and drink plenty of fluids to flush out the pain relief meds. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi ladies,

Bexcy: sorry about the bfn but it'll be too early. Fingers crossed for Thursday. It's still days away yet. Levels would be too low to be picked up on now.  

Bakingcat: exciting. Good luck for tomorrow. This could be your turn.  

Afm, scan not great this morning. Follicles are still very small and lining has decreased since Friday! It just doesn't seem to be going well at all. I've to increase the dose and have another scan and bloods on Thursday. In a lot of pain. Struggled in work today.  

Xx


----------



## bexcy (Apr 5, 2013)

Lets hope that you are right laura.... Feeling af type niggles today.

Hope that the meds work for you quickly x


----------



## MrsWills (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi ladies, sorry to intrude on your feed but I was wondering if any of you had been through an endometrial scratch? I have one booked with my hysteroscopy on 6th November and although I've seen people discussing endometrial scratches, I wondered if it is painful with endo? xx


----------



## BakingCat (Aug 23, 2013)

Hi Mrs, sorry for delay in response - I've never had one myself so I'm sorry I'm not much help!  Good luck with the tx. Xx


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi,

Mrswillan: I've had three scratches. My experiences seem similar to everyone else's. not sure that helps. Xx


----------



## bexcy (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi ladies,

just a quick one from me as ive been admitted to hospital until at least monday with ohss... but I'm pregnant! Four weeks today.  Praying that everything works out well for us.

I hope you are all doing well x


----------



## BakingCat (Aug 23, 2013)

Bexcy, I'm so happy to hear that!   (the pregnancy not the ohss obviously!) 

Try not to worry yourself too much and let everyone look after you. xx

AFM, they collected three eggs and two fertilised.  We will be having one or two transferred tomorrow.... very anxious!


----------



## bexcy (Apr 5, 2013)

I have everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## bexcy (Apr 5, 2013)

I have everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi ladies,

Bexcy: congratulations. Fantastic news.   I wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy. Sorry to hear about the ohss and hope that you are on the mend. How did you now that Ypu had ohss? 

Bakingcat: that's fantastic. Are you now pupo? 

Afm, well had another scan and bloods today. It's day 14, 12 stimming.   my lining is now 9.7mm but follicles are still small. I've to continue with the menopur but stop the cetrotide. I've never heard of this. Has anyone ever done this? They also saw an endometrioma. I've never had one before. How do they deal with them?

Thanks,

Xx


----------



## BakingCat (Aug 23, 2013)

yes I'm in the 2ww now!  

I had an endometrioma in my right ovary and the walls are still there after a laparoscopy where it was drained. They think that was the source of most of the pain I felt before the surgery and I have felt better since.  I don't know much about it beyond that - have they told you any more?


----------



## bexcy (Apr 5, 2013)

Sugarpie I got more bloated and pain increased as I got closer to otd. My tummy is so big and I put on 5kg from thur to fri am. Still in hospital in agony. Its late onset ohss caused by the 17 follicles responding to hcg x


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Bexcy - sorry to hear about the ohss, but blooming amazing BFP, a lesson to us all about early testing. Really pleased for you!x

Baking - Yeah for being PUPO! Really pleased for you x

Sugar - fingers crossed honey, they know what they are doing so trust in them have faith that you will get loads of lovely fat follies x x x x

Hayley - hope your ok, I bet you are on countdown now counting the hours to stims!x

AFM - nothing to tell really, just on the norethisterone and thinking that this time tomorrow I might be bleeding. I alway suffer when I bleed so I'm thinking this week will be my last full week at work. If I have a few days off the week after next week with bleeding and possibly EC the end of the week after! I know I shouldn't be excited about being off, but I'm very very excited about having a period that's "worth it". As I'm sure you all feel, when you have IF and endo it's like a cruel punishment that breaks your heart everytime, but this time is going to be different  

PMA PMA PMA


----------



## BakingCat (Aug 23, 2013)

Cloudy, your attitude is awesome and is a little PMA boost that I really needed today!  

Endo pains have increased after ET, which I think makes sense having had someone mucking about with my insides yesterday!  But of course that leads to negative thoughts.  But I'm going to take Cloudy as an inspiration and remember what we're all working towards! Xx

Good luck everyone, I hope you are all coping well today.  Xx


----------



## MrsWills (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you so much for the replies ladies. Fingers crossed for all xx


----------



## bexcy (Apr 5, 2013)

Definitely keep up the pma ladies. I've been through hell since ec. Still in hospital and had a splint put in my tummy this aft. So far 6litre of fluid has bee drained and I feel so much better. Despite all that the pregnancy hormone is really strong.


love to you all xxxx


----------



## hayleybelle (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi girls I haven't been on for a while so I thought I'd best update u all.  Still on DR atm which I can honestly say I'm hating   I've been suffering the worst headaches and been a complete stress head and emotional wreck! I'm a psychiatric nurse and I'm really struggling there atm to keep myself level headed and patient whilst being in such stressful situations :s I really think I am going to have to get signed off if I make the 2ww   my manager has said I'm going to be on light duties which is unlikely given that we are so short of qualified nurses atm.  Who do I speak to about getting signed off during that time? Anyways I have my next scan on Tues so hopefully I can start stimming   
Huge congratulations to the girls who are pupo/BFP, hope u feel better soon bexcy! Makes me feel so positive reading all your stories  
Sending lots of love to all the other girls too xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi ladies,

Baking Cat: thanks. No. I haven't really been told anything else. Could it be drained during ec? My anatomy in the wrong place means a laparoscopy would be impossible for me. How are you feeling now? 

Bexcy: sorry to hear that you are still in hospital. Were you high risk for ohss? I'm glad to hear that the drain has helped to make you feel a bit better. 

Cloudy: thanks. I hope so. Wish they'd hurry up though. Did af arrive? Hoe much time are you taking off work? 

Hayleybelle: hope you feel a bit better soon. I think it's just your gp to get signed off. Hopefully you'll start stimming soon. 

Afm, I'm really in a lot of pain. Codeine every 4hrs and still just dulling it. Desperate to be finished stimming but it all seems so slow.   Wish my follies would hurry up and grow. Bit concerned about ohss. Why do some people get it and others don't? I'm also putting weight on at the moment doing the stimms. Anyone else like that? Xx


----------



## BakingCat (Aug 23, 2013)

Hi Sugarpielaura - I don't know if they could drain it during EC - definitely worth asking!  Also might depend on how large it was?  I think mine too up about half the ovary, possibly more.

AFM, day 4 of the 2ww - it is dragging!  Feeling ok though, various cramps and aches, etc.  In some ways the endo helps with my anxiety in a weird way - I am used to having unexpected pain so I am not freaking out too much!  

Good luck everyone this week - I hope you are all doing well. Bexcy, I hope you continue to feel better! xx


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hiya,

Bakingcat: thanks. I'll certainly ask. It's about 12mm at the moment though I'd assume it'll keep growing with the stimms. I hate the 2ww. Glad you are feeling ok. I know what you mean about general aches and pains etc. hope the rest of the wait goes quickly for you. 

X


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Baking - ah thank you honey! Hope you aren't going too crazy - I know what you mean, with endo you naturally tend to blame everything on endo. The other month I was feeling off blaming it on endo, turned out to be a wisdom tooth  

Bexcy - wow, that is a lot of fluid, but glad you are feeling better and that the hormones are getting stronger! Make sure you continue to rest up when you eventually get the all clear and get home x

Hayleybelle - I deal with people with substance misuse and mental health issues at work too and I have to say, I'm not going to hesitate to get signed off when i feel that it's getting too stressful. I'm just going to call my GP on the first day that it feels too much - even if it is when I'm stimming! I'm hoping to start stimming at the start of next week, so looks like we might be buddies!  

Sugar - sorry to hear you are in so much pain. I've been told I'm high risk for ohss because I fit all risk factors: high AMH, high AFC, low bmi. I'm a bit worried that I will ignore ohss symptoms and confuse them with aggravated endo, but decided I'm just going to keep calling the clinic and keep a list of the symptoms in my purse! It it hurts it works tho I suppose  

AFM - I'm starting to get PMT now, very bloated and the pain's increasing daily - though not horrific yet. Got another 4 days of norethisterone and then injection teach on Friday. Fortunately I'm still in the excited stage  

Xxx


----------



## bexcy (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi ladies.

How are you all doing??

Unfortunately I'm still in hospital since thur 26th sept so my 10th night tonight. I have been critically ill with delayed ohs due to pregnancy. Hopefully on the mend. I was admitted on my otd due to swelling which showed masses of fluid in my abdomen. Quickly deteriorated and drugs weren't working so had a drain and 6litre came out in one hr.... had 20 plus litre drained in total. I have just had it taken out along with my catather and drip... praying little embryo is ok! Drs promise it will be a strong baby. Look after yourselves xxxRead more: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=profile;area=showposts;u=88518#ixzz2gqJA7FWM


----------



## BakingCat (Aug 23, 2013)

Hi Bex, you poor thing, you must be so sick of being in hospital!  Are you feeling better with all the tubes gone?  I think the Drs must be right - sounds like you and your embie are made of very tough stuff! 

AFM, day 9 of the 2ww.  Not much to report - I've had regular cramps since ET - sometimes like endo sometimes AF type. Not sure what to make of any of it - endo aggravated from all this messing about with my insides, AF on its way or early pregnancy??  Can't wait for the 11th to take the test - will be good to know, good or bad.  Feeling really hopeful though - hope I'm not being naive! 

Hope everyone else is doing well - hugs to you all


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Bexcy - oh bless you, hope you start feeling better now and get to go home, I bet it's sending you crazy in there!  

Baking - i can imagine it's really hard, but sending you loads of PMA  

AFM - AF has started-ish, but the pain is definately here!x

Everyone else - hope you are all ok x x x


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi ladies,

Cloudy: sorry to hear the pain is here. Hope you're feeling a bit better soon. Have you started injecting now? 

Bakingcat: how are you? Keep up the PMA. Not too long now. Everything crossed for you. 

Bexcy: sorry to hear that you've had such a rough time. Really hope you feel better soon and get home. You poor soul. Def sounds like you have a fighter there. I'm quite worried about ohss so will need to be vigilant. 

Afm,had ec today. Got 9 eggs so hopefully they're getting jiggy tonight! Fingers crossed. No fluid so that's good. Xx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Oooh, Sugarpielaura, 9 is my lucky number  Good luck for your call today and pleased they found no fluid. Thinking of you today and hope that you are feeling better and resting up x x x


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Cloudy: thanks. 5 have fertilised. Just need to see how they get on I guess. Hiwever,I'm exoeriencing intense pain down my right side. Pks aren't helping. I've taken cocodomol and tramadol. Xx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

If even tramadol isn't helping honey you need to call the clinic honey   x x x


----------

